# Bout Mature filter



## Kazildarkeye (Nov 26, 2008)

Yeah, so, I've been thinking to turn it off, but I ain't 18 years old yet.
BUT here's the thing: In finland to buy porn you gotta be 15.
So I ask, do I have a permission to do that?


----------



## net-cat (Nov 26, 2008)

The Commonwealth of Virginia says that you need to be 18 to buy porn and that you may not supply porn to someone who is under the age of 18.

Fur Affinity is located in The Commonwealth of Virginia.

Therefore, if you enable it, we have to lock you out of it.


----------



## Kazildarkeye (Nov 26, 2008)

net-cat said:


> The Commonwealth of Virginia says that you need to be 18 to buy porn and that you may not supply porn to someone who is under the age of 18.
> 
> Fur Affinity is located in The Commonwealth of Virginia.
> 
> Therefore, if you enable it, we have to lock you out of it.



Uh... I suppose most of the people using furaffinity are from somewhere else...
It just feels wrong.


----------



## Quiet269 (Nov 26, 2008)

It's not a matter that you are breaking the law, but that FurAffinity would be 

sucks, but that's the way it works


----------



## Eevee (Nov 26, 2008)

net-cat said:


> The Commonwealth of Virginia says that you need to be 18 to buy porn and that you may not supply porn to someone who is under the age of 18.


you may not _give_ porn to a minor

that is not the same as leaving it on your desk and a minor coming in and taking it


----------



## Quiet269 (Nov 26, 2008)

Eevee said:


> you may not _give_ porn to a minor
> 
> that is not the same as leaving it on your desk and a minor coming in and taking it


I'd assume in the eyes of the law it is.

Or do you think it'd be cool if your parents left their used condoms, dildos, porn movies, etc on the coffee table while raising 4 kids?


----------



## Xaerun (Nov 26, 2008)

Where FA is based that's the law. It's also a nice general rule.

There are other sites for you to get underage B& from, you know.


----------



## Kazildarkeye (Nov 27, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> Where FA is based that's the law. It's also a nice general rule.
> 
> There are other sites for you to get underage B& from, you know.



Yeah, based on a law that is different on some other country...
Hmf...


----------



## Xaerun (Nov 27, 2008)

Kazildarkeye said:


> Yeah, based on a law that is different on some other country...
> Hmf...


Just go to a site which requires a simple "I Agree" and then doesn't care any more.

If you're really a horny teenager, you'll already have them favourited.


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 27, 2008)

does that rule apply in reverse? EG. can say, a 15 yr. old go to a Finnish website and buy porn? b/c if the restrictions are prone to the rules of the place the site is based, then the reverse SHOULD be true... of the rules are what they are where YOU are, then he should be, legally, able to turn off the filter... just my $2 (inflation... i know it's a bitch...)


----------



## Zero_Point (Nov 27, 2008)

Oddly enough, I just want to be able to turn the filter back ON. Only reason I turned it off in the first place is because some drawings labeled as "mature" only have some blood and shit (the yiff I don't care for). Last time I tried turning the filter back on though the first thing I saw when I hit "Browse" was a carved wooden dragon dick. :/


----------



## Quiet269 (Nov 27, 2008)

KiloCharlie said:


> does that rule apply in reverse? EG. can say, a 15 yr. old go to a Finnish website and buy porn? b/c if the restrictions are prone to the rules of the place the site is based, then the reverse SHOULD be true... of the rules are what they are where YOU are, then he should be, legally, able to turn off the filter... just my $2 (inflation... i know it's a bitch...)


he can legally turn it off, but if FA finds out about it they are legally obligated to cut his access.


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 27, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> he can legally turn it off, but if FA finds out about it they are legally obligated to cut his access.


Yes, _if we find out, _we are legally obligated.


----------



## Firehazard (Nov 27, 2008)

Eevee said:


> you may not _give_ porn to a minor
> 
> that is not the same as leaving it on your desk and a minor coming in and taking it



Technically, since the server is _sending_ the images to the user, that counts as giving.  It's a double-whammy â€” the relevant laws were written before the Internet came along, so it's open to interpretation, but they're being enforced by a government that has motive to interpret it as broadly as possible.


----------



## Gullible (Nov 27, 2008)

I've been meaning to ask on a similar topic, why do we bother with seperate categories for mature images and explicit images if there's just one filter that blocks both of them?  I'd like to see a filter that blocks just explicit images as I don't mind mature art, I just don't want to see some furry's wet dream with Renamon or whoever.


----------



## robomilk (Nov 27, 2008)

Simple answer: Move FA to Finland.


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 27, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> he can legally turn it off, but if FA finds out about it they are legally obligated to cut his access.



hmmmmmm...


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 28, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Yes, _*if* we find out, _we are legally obligated.


So... shhhhhhh. Mum's the word.

Edit: "Dont ask, Dont tell"... but the Op asked so its too late for him.


----------



## lobosabio (Nov 28, 2008)

It's really simple.  The site falls under the jurisdiction of wherever the server is located.  Hence, since the server is in America, FA must follow American law and that means you have to wait three more years.


----------



## Eevee (Nov 28, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> I'd assume in the eyes of the law it is.
> 
> Or do you think it'd be cool if your parents left their used condoms, dildos, porn movies, etc on the coffee table while raising 4 kids?


this is more like leaving them in the back of the closet in a box labeled SEX TOYS

it takes active, conscious, deliberate effort for a minor to find porn on FA



Firehazard said:


> Technically, since the server is _sending_ the images to the user, that counts as giving.


the server is a computer program that does what was requested.  it is not making a conscious decision.  users are.



Firehazard said:


> It's a double-whammy â€” the relevant laws were written before the Internet came along, so it's open to interpretation, but they're being enforced by a government that has motive to interpret it as broadly as possible.


can you cite the law?


----------



## Evolutiation (Nov 28, 2008)

Gullible said:


> I've been meaning to ask on a similar topic, why do we bother with seperate categories for mature images and explicit images if there's just one filter that blocks both of them?  I'd like to see a filter that blocks just explicit images as I don't mind mature art, I just don't want to see some furry's wet dream with Renamon or whoever.



Yeah, that's the kind of system I'd like to have implemented. So you'd have to be a certain age to view mature art and 18 to view adult. Artistic nudes, which are often marked as mature and thus can't be viewed by minors, are openly viewable to the public in museums, galleries, etc.

Of course, the problem there is what the artists define as "mature". Some people might put anything that contains any sort of genitalia into adult while others may put things bordering on hardcore porn into mature. :?


----------



## Zero_Point (Nov 28, 2008)

Eevee said:


> this is more like leaving them in the back of the closet in a box labeled SEX TOYS
> 
> it takes active, conscious, deliberate effort for a minor to find porn on FA



Refer to my previous post about the first thing I saw when I tried to re-activate the mature filter.



> the server is a computer program that does what was requested.  it is not making a conscious decision.  users are.



Tell that to the one American parent of the one American brat that lies about his age and gets busted fapping to porn he's not supposed to legally obtain. The parents will either:
Scold the piss out of the kid for doing such a thing,
Hold the website liable for not parenting her kid for them, or
Both.



Evolutiation said:


> Yeah, that's the kind of system I'd like to have implemented. So you'd have to be a certain age to view mature art and 18 to view adult. Artistic nudes, which are often marked as mature and thus can't be viewed by minors, are openly viewable to the public in museums, galleries, etc.
> 
> Of course, the problem there is what the artists define as "mature". Some people might put anything that contains any sort of genitalia into adult while others may put things bordering on hardcore porn into mature. :?



Some artists are also apparantley confused as to what "mature" is. Some of them don't seem to realize that if the cock's poking out of their drawers, it's not "General Furry Art - Tame".
As for viewing of mature content, they keep it that way so that minors won't stumble upon something their parents might not want them to see (where-as decent parents will opt to take their kids to a museum where artistic nudes are present, at which point they either accept responsibility for the fact that the kid will see painted/sculpted BEWBS/pen0rs or try to sue the museum because they DIDN'T KNOW THAT STUFF WAS IN THERE WTF?!?!?!)
The main difference is that "mature" lets people know "There might be some boob, maybe a cock here and there" while "explicit" means "he's pissing all over her while she shoves a fucking micro couple into her ass. Oh, and they're all wearing diapers."


----------



## Irreverent (Nov 28, 2008)

robomilk said:


> Simple answer: Move FA to Finland.



It would be better to move it to Sealand.


----------



## Quiet269 (Nov 28, 2008)

In any instance I doubt that the owners / administrators of this site want to be anywhere within viewing distance of the line, let alone into any grey areas so as they might cross it.

Laws for FA say they cannot *distribute *it to Minors, Laws for FA say you are a minor until the age of 18, so as long as you are under the age of 18 FA must uphold the law and cannot grant you access to view adult material, and if they find you are viewing such material illegally they must remove your access.


----------



## Firehazard (Nov 28, 2008)

robomilk said:


> Simple answer: Move FA to Finland.



I think for that to actually work, they'd have to physically ship all the servers over there, which I'm sure is quite expensive nowadays.  They'd also have to find a new collocation site, find someone local to add to the staff to take over the duty of dealing with them, which I believe Dragoneer is currently close enough to do personally... an awful lot of trouble just to allow people in a two-to-three-year age range from a few countries to access the porn on this site.

I suppose if someone had thought of it when the site was still in the planning stages, it would have been a viable option.


----------



## Firehazard (Nov 28, 2008)

Eevee said:


> the server is a computer program that does what was requested.  it is not making a conscious decision.  users are.



Programmed by a human, who _is_ making a conscious decision.  I presume the actions of a machine are assumed to be the will of its programmer, in the same way a pet's owner is liable for its actions.

In cases like this, it's not so much a matter of knowing the letter of the law as anticipating how said law will be interpreted in a situation it probably wasn't written to cover.  The best strategy in any chancy situation is to assume it will not be interpreted to one's advantage, unless one has a crack legal team at one's disposal.


----------



## Quiet269 (Nov 30, 2008)

You also have to keep in mind that I believe it says "Distribute"; so the server would technically be breaking the law for you because of this little bit of language...


----------

